# Measuring Donkey For Cart,



## Celtic Hill Farm (Nov 10, 2008)

Ok, so how do i measure my donkey so i know what kind of cart they will fit in? (like Mini Or Pony)


----------



## Emily's mom (Nov 10, 2008)

We bought a package with a harness and cart, in miniature horse size. The harness is snug in places, we haven't done much with Max yet just gathering for the Spring. We did place the cart shafts around him and he seemed to fit, not exactly sure how to hook it all up yet....


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Nov 10, 2008)

how big are your donks?


----------



## Emily's mom (Nov 11, 2008)

My donkeys are about 36".


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Nov 11, 2008)

ok


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Nov 16, 2008)

Bump... Any one? PLEASE?


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Nov 18, 2008)

anyone please???


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Mar 3, 2009)

-Bumping Again- PLEASE?


----------



## disneyhorse (Mar 4, 2009)

at 36" tall, your donkey would fit in a miniature horse size cart.

Andrea


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Mar 4, 2009)

There 38'' but there longer and wider then say a 38'' pony.


----------

